# FabFitFun VIP Spring 2015 *Spoilers!*



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 13, 2015)

According to MSA, the Spring FFF box is now for sale, and you get get $10 off with the code TENOFF.  Bring on the spoilers!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 13, 2015)

FFF is one of my fav boxes &amp; I'm super excited for spring!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 13, 2015)

How many of you are canceling and resubbing with the code. Thinking about doing it cause money is tight... I love this box though. I wish you got the $10 if you had stayed subbed since last month as an incentive to stay subbed instead of getting it for resubbing. Are people referring themselves for this... Do referrals disappear if you unsub?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

@@Shayleemeadows I think referrals disappear if you unsub, but I don't know for sure.  I say this because I had enough referrals for a free box but I unsubbed before I got the final one.  No free box because I wasn't subbed (which is different than what you're asking).  I'd say email them and ask but they are SO terrible at responding to emails, you'd be better off calling.

Spring box referrals started 12/1.  So if you got three referrals between 12/1 and now, you'll get a free box.  Any referrals before 12/1 don't count.  (if that helps you with what you want to know)


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 15, 2015)

SPOILER ALERT!! Since spoilers are in the subject line- I thought I could just post


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sure it's just me but these look like Autumn colors to me.  I love scarves but fall colors look like death on me.  Hopefully it will make a good trade item.  

I'm ready for spoiler #2!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, yay!  These do seem springy to me, with the coral and mint shades.  I'm sure you could style them either way though.  I'm not madly in love with either one, but would wear the one on the right for sure.  Hopefully I can trade for it when the time comes if I get the other option.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 25, 2015)

Not into these scarves at all so far. They remind me of furniture and painting patterns from the 80s. Maybe it's better in person? I hope more spoilers come out soon.


----------



## roohound (Feb 25, 2015)

Those scarves do nothing for me - bleh. That's a pretty meh first spoiler. Hopefully the rest of the box is awesome.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Has anyone had issues with canceling their sub before? I tried to cancel over a week ago and my account is still marked as active... I filled out the cancelation form again a couple of days ago thinking maybe it hadn't gone through, but nothing. I sent a message about it through the form on their website and it said I would get an email confirming my message had gone through, but no such email has come. My email is correct on my account, so I am mystified :/


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 25, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Has anyone had issues with canceling their sub before? I tried to cancel over a week ago and my account is still marked as active... I filled out the cancelation form again a couple of days ago thinking maybe it hadn't gone through, but nothing. I sent a message about it through the form on their website and it said I would get an email confirming my message had gone through, but no such email has come. My email is correct on my account, so I am mystified :/


Yes!!! I cancelled on their website like 4 times. Email them at [email protected], that worked for me!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 26, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> Yes!!! I cancelled on their website like 4 times. Email them at [email protected], that worked for me!


I will give that a try in the morning, thank you!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, my account was canceled within minutes of me emailing them! I still might resubscribe for the spring box, but waiting to see more spoilers.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 1, 2015)

What does everyone think of the second spoiler? I really like receiving makeup brushes, but I know some people like all their brushes to be the same. I've also never heard of the brand before.


----------



## raisin (Mar 1, 2015)

2nd spoiler on MSA, makeup brushes with a RV of $45


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm super excited and the second spoiler makes me even happier I subbed! I love getting makeup brushes! And I really like Ofra's lipstick, so I'm thinking these will probably be nice.


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I'll wait for one more spoiler....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I subscribed based on the second spoiler but does anyone know what the value of this box is?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 1, 2015)

I had to unsub. I hope there are still boxes at the end of the month. I have to cut spending until then unfortunately. The brushes look pretty nice not super exciting though.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 1, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I subscribed based on the second spoiler but does anyone know what the value of this box is?


I was just on their website looking to see if there were customization options yet, and it said on the bottom of their page "over $300" value, but on the pop up advertising the spring box it said "over $200" ... So I'm not sure, im going to hope for the former! Especially as there is more than $80 tied up in the two spoilers so far.

I do like the spoilers though. I don't need another scarf but the one on the right is pretty. I can always use makeup brushes, so I'm happy about today's spoiler. I'm hoping for something really fun in this box for spring though!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 1, 2015)

That was my confusion as well. When I signed up today, it had me do a survey on how much I work out, skin issues etc.  Not sure what that was for though.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 1, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> That was my confusion as well. When I signed up today, it had me do a survey on how much I work out, skin issues etc. Not sure what that was for though.


I was also curious about the survey thing and found this little bit on their FAQ page:

_I filled out a survey all about myself. Does this mean boxes are personalized?_

_While we are not yet personalizing boxes, we are always working to curate the most exciting quarterly VIP boxes. When you subscribe, you will be prompted to fill out a survey, which will help us in the future select products that are more in tune with your personal tastes! For now, this will not mean your box will be personalized each quarter, but we will take your preferences into consideration._


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 1, 2015)

As far as I know the value is always at least $200 but some boxes have been much higher. I think the Winter box was over $300.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 5, 2015)

They must be getting close now. I signed up for a Select membership and the website now asks me to choose which scarf design I'd like.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 5, 2015)

DianeER said:


> They must be getting close now. I signed up for a Select membership and the website now asks me to choose which scarf design I'd like.


Thanks for the info! I upgraded my account a week or so ago and I was wondering when we would be able to make our selections. Just logged onto the site and made my pick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 6, 2015)

I chose my scarf too! I am excited to see what the fitness item(s) will be. Any guesses?


----------



## theori3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Thanks for the info! I upgraded my account a week or so ago and I was wondering when we would be able to make our selections. Just logged onto the site and made my pick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do you upgrade your account? Sounds like a nice option to be able to choose!


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 6, 2015)

@theori3   If you log into your account and go to the dashboard, there is an option to upgrade to a yearly sub ($179.99/year). My memory is a little fuzzy but I think there was a button in the middle of the page under the heading 'your subscription' that I clicked on to upgrade to VIP Select. Once the yearly sub is activated, you can then click on the 'Select Members Area" at the top right corner of the dashboard and this will take you to the page where you can select the scarf design you want. Oh and they let you change your pick multiple times if you are feeling a little indecisive (speaking from personal experience)! :lol:


----------



## theori3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @theori3   If you log into your account and go to the dashboard, there is an option to upgrade to a yearly sub ($179.99/year). My memory is a little fuzzy but I think there was a button in the middle of the page under the heading 'your subscription' that I clicked on to upgrade to VIP Select. Once the yearly sub is activated, you can then click on the 'Select Members Area" at the top right corner of the dashboard and this will take you to the page where you can select the scarf design you want. Oh and they let you change your pick multiple times if you are feeling a little indecisive (speaking from personal experience)! :lol:


Oh, nice! I wonder if they'll offer a nice discount code for a yearly sub at some point soon... I'm tempted to sign up!

Which scarf did you end up choosing?


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 6, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Oh, nice! I wonder if they'll offer a nice discount code for a yearly sub at some point soon... I'm tempted to sign up!
> 
> Which scarf did you end up choosing?


I chose the watercolor print.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mnky (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone else having trouble upgrading and getting to the select members screen?

I upgraded, but when I click 'select members area', it takes me back to the screen to select to upgrade. Tried clicking 'yes, upgrade to select' again. And it says I'm already a select member. Ugh.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 6, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Which scarf did you end up choosing?


I chose the watercolor scarf.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 7, 2015)

Mnky said:


> Anyone else having trouble upgrading and getting to the select members screen?
> 
> I upgraded, but when I click 'select members area', it takes me back to the screen to select to upgrade. Tried clicking 'yes, upgrade to select' again. And it says I'm already a select member. Ugh.


Maybe once payment goes through then the 'select members area' becomes available? Definitely email them about it and hopefully they will help get this sorted out for you...


----------



## MET (Mar 7, 2015)

Mnky said:


> Mnky, on 06 Mar 2015 - 10:22 PM, said:
> Anyone else having trouble upgrading and getting to the select members screen?
> 
> I upgraded, but when I click 'select members area', it takes me back to the screen to select to upgrade. Tried clicking 'yes, upgrade to select' again. And it says I'm already a select member. Ugh.


Actually this happened to me but it looks like it registered the "upgrade" immediately.  Where it says you're a select member already - follow through and you should have the option of selecting your preferred scarf.


----------



## Mnky (Mar 8, 2015)

MET said:


> Actually this happened to me but it looks like it registered the "upgrade" immediately. Where it says you're a select member already - follow through and you should have the option of selecting your preferred scarf.


How did you follow through? I even got the email to pick the scarf and it does the same thing using that link- takes me to the screen to upgrade. When I click on yes, upgrade- I get an error that says I'm already a member with nothing else to select. I'll probably just give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## MET (Mar 8, 2015)

Mnky said:


> Mnky, on 08 Mar 2015 - 5:48 PM, said:How did you follow through? I even got the email to pick the scarf and it does the same thing using that link- takes me to the screen to upgrade. When I click on yes, upgrade- I get an error that says I'm already a member with nothing else to select. I'll probably just give them a call tomorrow.


For me I received the error but noticed that in the right top next to Customer Concierge it now had Select Members Area (I clicked on this and it had the survey for the scarves).


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty frustrated with fabfitfun right now. I cancelled last week which was way more complicated than it should be and I was charged today.

I cancelled on the website and then got an email saying my account is not cancelled until I reply. So I replied to yes cancel unless they can wait to charge me on the 22nd. They replied that they could not and that my account was cancelled. Only my account still says active and now I've been charged when I needed that money for a different bill. What a freaking headache. I was thinking about resubbing for spring when I could afford it but now that I know they might charge you after you cancel and make it hard to cancel I'm not so sure. I like this sub but what a stressful experience. Ok rant over.

Edited to update: at least they reply to billing issues quickly. I got a response within 15 mins of emailing. They sent me a refund receipt and apologized. I also got a more official email of cancellation. So if you cancel keep an eye out for a separate email saying it is cancelled. Money isn't in there yet but hopefully it is by tomorrow.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought I cancelled a month ago until I was charged for this box yesterday.  I always like the boxes, so I guess I'll just keep this one - but yes - make sure that when you cancel, you really are cancelled.  I never got an email or anything saying I was cancelled so I'll make sure this cancellation goes through this time so I don't get the next box. :/


----------



## Kmessenger (Mar 10, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I thought I cancelled a month ago until I was charged for this box yesterday. I always like the boxes, so I guess I'll just keep this one - but yes - make sure that when you cancel, you really are cancelled. I never got an email or anything saying I was cancelled so I'll make sure this cancellation goes through this time so I don't get the next box. :/


The exact same thing happened to me. I decided to just let it slide for this box and see what I think of it but I'm planning on canceling after and then double checking to make sure I am actually cancelled.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 10, 2015)

The last few comments are interesting because this just happened to me too! And with a twist! I opened a second account under a second email in December when they had that deal for a $25 winter box. I cancelled both at the same time a month or so ago. However, with the original account, I cancelled and then upgraded to an annual membership. I must have missed that "you must reply to confirm that you have cancelled" language on the account that I intended to close.

Anyway, a week or so ago, I logged into the "closed" account just on a whim to make sure that it was really done, and lo and behold, it still showed it as active! I re-did the cancel process and this time remembered to follow up and reply to the confirmation email. THEN, a couple of days later, I got a message to the original email address saying that my annual sub was cancelled. I assume that they had somehow linked both accounts due to my name and address being the same, but I was so annoyed.

I emailed them and they said they fixed it, but I still need to reply again because I don't see a referral credit that I just got anywhere in my account info (not sure where it is supposed to show up) ... I'm definitely going to check my credit card statements too to make sure nothing got billed inaccurately!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just signed up for my first box with a coupon. I'm interested in trying this. Not happy to hear that it's difficult to cancel though. :angry:


----------



## jsett (Mar 10, 2015)

I had two accounts (one for myself and one for my sister that I pay for.) I cancelled both of them about a month ago (clicking through all their tiny links to the end) and thought all was done. I happened to check on them both Sunday and saw they were both active so I went through cancellation again for both accounts and followed up with an email for my sister's account. I didn't send an email on my account as I had no billing information listed so I didn't think it would be a problem. My sister's account was cancelled by a cs rep but my bank card was charged the next day for my account. Where they were storing my bank card info, I have no idea. I emailed through their site and didn't receive a response so I then sent one directly to their email address and my account was cancelled and refunded this morning. They corrected it so all is well, of course, but something to definitely be aware of.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 10, 2015)

yep, happened to me too.  thought i had cancelled on sunday, but come monday, was charged and account was active.  wonder if there was a glitch in the system.  anyways, i called and they are reversing the charge for me.  i think i also better check now if my account was actually cancelled correctly the second time around!


----------



## Kmessenger (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone know how many spoilers they typically reveal before the boxes ship? Now that I'm getting the Spring box thanks to my cancelation not going through I'm curious what I will be getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty upset the money is still not in my account 24 hours later. Seems like a sneaky plan to try and keep people subscribed who were on the fence or don't want the hassle of asking for a refund. Pisses me off a little more now that I know it's been an issue for so many.


----------



## Mnky (Mar 11, 2015)

MET said:


> For me I received the error but noticed that in the right top next to Customer Concierge it now had Select Members Area (I clicked on this and it had the survey for the scarves).


I sent them a message from the website and got a pretty quick response. Seemed to be a glitch with my account, but they fixed it right away.

I have to say- I've been a subscriber for a couple years now and have only had to contact them a couple times. They have been very responsive to the online messaging. And once I was able to speak with them on the phone and they were very helpful. I have no plans on canceling (especially now that I upgraded my account!). I hope that those of you that are having problems with your cancellations have as much luck as I've had with their customer support!


----------



## Mnky (Mar 11, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Does anyone know how many spoilers they typically reveal before the boxes ship? Now that I'm getting the Spring box thanks to my cancelation not going through I'm curious what I will be getting  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Usually two. They had three for the winter box though (the second spoiler had two items- the necklace and eyeshadow in which you got to choose your colors).


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2015)

Spoiler #3


----------



## Kmessenger (Mar 11, 2015)

With the three spoilers, if it's a $200 value box there's only $65 left. Curious what else will be in this box.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 11, 2015)

Update on my refund fiasco.

The refund receipt email said it would appear on my statement in 24 hours but 48 hours later I have no refund.

Kind of happy I'm skipping on this box. Even though it wasn't by choice. I don't like the scarf and I already have the serum from boxycharm. The brushes looked nice but they look pretty simple.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 11, 2015)

They finally just sent me a refund email.  They were very nice in their email - apologizing for the issues and such.  I don't see my refund yet, but I'll keep an eye on it to make sure I actually get it.  I'm happy to skip this box too... no need for scarves (I'm on Phoenix, AZ) and that serum I already have.


----------



## jsett (Mar 12, 2015)

My refund was credited today. I received my voided receipt on March 10th at 2:30 am. Hope those of you waiting have yours soon.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2015)

I always have issues with them charging me after I've cancelled. Luckily, I've just emailed them and they've refunded the charges without issues but I hate having to pay such close attention to it!

Once I got the box anyway even after I was refunded. You'd think they'd have things a little more together.

This box does not thrill me so far. It's always different once I have it in hand but...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 12, 2015)

The refund went through today for me too.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 18, 2015)

There's currently a deal on ruelala where you can get the spring box plus an infuser water bottle and an apron for $45. I've recently gone from having 0 aprons to 3, so I think I'm going to hold out and see if any better coupons come out for the box than the $10 one currently available.

ETA: Does anyone who already has the infuser bottle have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 18, 2015)

theori3 said:


> There's currently a deal on ruelala where you can get the spring box plus an infuser water bottle and an apron for $45. I've recently gone from having 0 aprons to 3, so I think I'm going to hold out and see if any better coupons come out for the box than the $10 one currently available.
> 
> ETA: Does anyone who already has the infuser bottle have any thoughts on it?


It's cheap, crappy plastic and broke the first time I tried to use it...


----------



## theori3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It's cheap, crappy plastic and broke the first time I tried to use it...


Thank you for the info! Will not be getting that deal then.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> There's currently a deal on ruelala where you can get the spring box plus an infuser water bottle and an apron for $45. I've recently gone from having 0 aprons to 3, so I think I'm going to hold out and see if any better coupons come out for the box than the $10 one currently available.
> 
> ETA: Does anyone who already has the infuser bottle have any thoughts on it?


It says "Grab life by the exercise balls" on it, so there is also that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got a package shipped notification!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Just got a package shipped notification!


Me too - yay!  It hasn't updated yet, but maybe I can hope for delivery early next week.  Crossing my fingers!

I'm excited to try the serum, and I want to see the scarf in person.  I am really hoping for a great box - I also gifted it to my sister who has a birthday at the beginning of April, as she is starting to exercise, so I'm hoping whatever the "fit" part of this box is, that it's something really good.


----------



## MET (Mar 21, 2015)

I just received mine today with shipping scheduled for Wednesday (same day as the PS Resort box which shipped a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 21, 2015)

MET said:


> I just received mine today with shipping scheduled for Wednesday (same day as the PS Resort box which shipped a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Ooohh! What did you get??


----------



## MET (Mar 21, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> littlemissnurse, on 21 Mar 2015 - 9:21 PM, said:Ooohh! What did you get??


Sorry my comment was totally confusing :blush:     I received my shipping notice today and the box will be delivered on Wednesday.


----------



## Jasujo (Mar 22, 2015)

I received my shipping notice today and it says my box will come on Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DB589 (Mar 22, 2015)

I receive mine Tuesday, super excited!!


----------



## Mommy Subs (Mar 23, 2015)

My box is out for delivery!!


----------



## jsett (Mar 23, 2015)

Spoiler pic on Instagram!


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 23, 2015)

Saw the pictures on instagram but can't tell what everything is


----------



## Mommy Subs (Mar 23, 2015)

I will type up list soon!


----------



## Mommy Subs (Mar 23, 2015)

Jules Smith Scarf $42

OFRA cosmetics Eyeshadow Brush Duo $45.90

Palmetto Derma Collagen Booster $48

Merit hew 3 DVD set "Intense Body Blast" + $25 Gift Card = $61

Princess Flash Tattoos $20

ORLY Nail BB Creme $15

ORLY Nail Polish "Cake Pop" $8.50

Rifle Paper Co. Cities Coaster Set $16

Sprout It App Card &amp; Miracle Grow Gro-able Seed Pod $1.49 + app download

Cosmos Creations (sponsored) $1.49

Vow To Be Chic Gift Card (sponsored) $125 *up to

Hello Fresh Gift Card (sponsored) $40

Grand total $257.89


----------



## Beautylvr (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm happy I didn't order. I find that their spoilers are usually the better items in the box so when you see everything else that's included you feel let down.


----------



## MET (Mar 23, 2015)

Mommy Subs said:


> Mommy Subs, on 23 Mar 2015 - 3:35 PM, said:I will type up list soon!


@@Mommy Subs - thank you for posting the picture!  This is my 2nd FFF box and it's not so bad.  I really like the coasters and may use them as a gift along with the PS Resort box passport holder, bag and March packing list.  I strongly disliked my PS Resort box and think that this one is so much better value for the price.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone have a Fashion Project gift card from the winter box they don't want?  PM me if you do...thanks!


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 23, 2015)

Not impressed with this box at all what a let down!


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 23, 2015)

Not feeling it...


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 23, 2015)

I couldn't resist spoilers ... I think this box looks good. Not tsure crazy value of these winter box, but I'll use the scarf and brushes, and the coasters look cute. I really want to try the serum. Not interested in the wedding coupon, and I bet the hello fresh one is for new customers only, but maybe not. I'm also looking forward to trying the workout dvds as my core could definitely use a tone up, two years after having a baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I think I'll get more value than what I paid so can't wait to get to unbox It!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow I am so glad I have no regrets for canceling. i hope summer is incredible since I plan on resubbing.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello Fresh doesn't ship to my area    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But other than that I'll have to decide once it's in my hot little hands...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm I probably need to cancel FFF.  Not into the coupon cards this round (I might use the Merithew one but that's it) and everything else is just okay to me.  I'd rather spend the $200 a year on something I really love then keep accumulating things that don't wow me.  Plus if one of the boxes is amazing there is a chance I'll be able to pick it up for cheap since they always seem to way overfulfill.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm thinking the same. This is my first FFF box but from the spoilers I'm not too excited. Not sure if this box is for me. I wanted to try it but I think this might end up being my only box. I'll probably cancel after getting this. I'll still wait until I actually get the box to see what my thoughts are but so far I'm not sure.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

My first box was last summer (the pantiliner one, ha), so I have now received a full year's worth.  The weird thing is that the boxes aren't bad at all - you get a lot of items, the brands are decent, there is always a really nice/expensive skincare item and a new workout, it's high value even without the coupon cards, and amazing value if you are willing/able to use them.  I think the problem for me is that FFF is so forgettable in my sea of boxes.  Maybe if they worked more on an actual theme so you don't feel like you are getting a box with a bunch of completely random things thrown in? I don't know. I WANT to love it but I'm just not there.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish the FFF box was more Fitness Lifestyle related.  When there's scarves and aprons, I just don't feel it.  I'd rather see hard-working beauty products like sweat-proof BB creme or mascara (thanks MizzFit!), moisturizing hand sanitizer, maybe the new Urban Decay sheer lipstick, and lots of lip balm.  A small gym tote for car keys and workout essentials would be nice.  

There are so many directions the box could go in and never get to jewelry tattoos!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

i haven't read through the thread so don't know if anyone posted this. but people may still have the rifle calendar from 2014 with images that would be similar to the coasters.  nice for framing to create an overall look.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think I got those coasters and the jewelry tattoo in a popsugar box. I feel like I am looking at an old pop sugar box. I need to organize myself for trades. I have lots of stuff I never used and will never use. Some I do put aside for gifts


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2015)

popsugars coasters were floral but the same company.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I wish the FFF box was more Fitness Lifestyle related. When there's scarves and aprons, I just don't feel it. I'd rather see hard-working beauty products like sweat-proof BB creme or mascara (thanks MizzFit!), moisturizing hand sanitizer, maybe the new Urban Decay sheer lipstick, and lots of lip balm. A small gym tote for car keys and workout essentials would be nice.
> 
> There are so many directions the box could go in and never get to jewelry tattoos!


Yes yes, I totally agree with you and @@lauradiniwilk (I can't seem to double quote).

I find that I get solid value from these boxes - I'm happy with most of the items and if I can use the coupons (not this time) then so much better. But I feel like it would be so much better with a strong seasonal fitness theme, instead of turbans, aprons, bullet necklaces, etc. and more of the "fun" element.

So for spring, I do like the core/Pilates dvd as if we are getting ready for warm weather I want to start to tone up. I'm ready to get back outside too - so maybe lip balm with sunscreen in fun flavors, smoothie mixes, natural deodorant, a baseball/running type cap, detox tea, sparkly hair ties, gym bag/duffle, etc. (like the Mizzfit fit book was a fab idea for goal setting in January).

I don't know. I'm not unhappy because I do feel I get my money's worth with this sub, but it could use a little more excitement and fitness focus.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Should I be concerned that I haven't received shipping notification yet? This is my first box so I wasn't sure if it shipped out in waves or not.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 27, 2015)

I haven't received a ship notice either.  I think this will ship next week.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 28, 2015)

Got my shipping notice this morning!


----------



## MET (Mar 28, 2015)

I received my box and like the scarf (watercolor) and nail polish.  I still think it's good value for the price but like others have said it's not a very exciting box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone else still not received a shipping notice? I've been subbed for the last 6 boxes and it's never taken this long. I heard last week they planned to send the &lt;last&gt; round of notices tomorrow---March 31. If I recall correctly it takes about 7-10 days to arrive once it's shipped. Considering I was charged in February (for my box and one for my mom), I'm a bit impatient to still be empty handed. Kind of feels like I made an interest free loan.

I got these boxes for $25 each thanks to a half off coupon from Hello Fresh, so I definitely feel like I got my money's worth. But I do wish it were more exciting. There's nothing wrong with any item at all. Well, other than the ubiquitous tattoos (seriously, I can't even get my 10 year old to wear them because she thinks they're "cheesy and lame" I can't say I disagree, lol). I actually don't want to see this sub become more fitness centric. It's billed as a lifestyle sub with a fitness component. I like the variey; it's the main reason I subbed in the first place. And lord please no more lip balms! They're a personal pet peeve of mine, along with lip gloss. I consider them to be cheap filler that boxes throw in to round out a box and be able to claim they sent a "full size" item. Blah! There are other subs that are specifically geared to fitness only so I hope FFF keeps the well rounded focus. That said, I hope they move away from including coupons into the overall value. I'm 39 and married forever so I have little need to rent bridesmaid dresses. I also don't care for "gift cards" that require me to spend out of pocket and/or enter credit card info to redeem. Legally, they can't even be called gift cards if any consideration is required to redeem. So that makes them coupons. And let's face it, we don't sub to FFF to get coupons, lol. Scarves, makeup brushes, skincare products, cosmetics, workout accessories, healthy snacks, the occasional home item, all make for a well balanced box (sounds like I plan to eat it). Now if I could just get my freaking box, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 30, 2015)

I cancelled today and apparently that results in a customer support ticket being opened.  Not only did they actually let me know that the cancel went through (gotta love a box that doesn't keep me guessing), but they actually gave me a non-canned reply that was responsive to my actual reasons for leaving.  It was so nice it almost made me reconsider.  Definitely something that will be in the back of my mind when spoilers for the next box roll around.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm impressed that they responded at all. I've had really bad luck getting them to communicate and always have to call. I had cancelled a previous account using the online cancellation form (3 times) but never received the email confirmation. I sent CS 4 separate emails asking for proof of cancellation and never got a response. I had to use FB to get them to respond and even then it was a non-response telling me to email for assistance. This was all within the last 90 days. Here's hoping this means they're turning a corner in the CS department.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I got to open my box this past weekend, and my impressions were pretty much the same as to the spoilers.

I like the scarf (smaller than expected, but it's different than the scarves I currently have), like the bb nail polish, the serum and the shadow brushes. I like the coasters but may regift them as part of a housewarming present. Didn't love the dvd but will give it another chance. The coupons and discount code aren't useful to me. I don't love/need anything on the Merrithew website enough to pay out of pocket for shipping.

Overall I got my money's worth but hoping for more fun from the summer box.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2015)

My box just came and I have to say that I like the box. This was my first FFF box. I'm looking forward to trying the DVD, the nail polishes and the collagen boosting serum. The scarf is nice too. I don't normally wear scarfs but will have to learn with this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The coasters I'll probably gift. Overall it was a nice box. Nothing spectacular but still nice. I think I'll stick with this and see what the summer box will be like before deciding on possibly cancelling.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess I need to reach out via social media to find out when my boxes will ship. I really hate having to chase down something I paid for. It doesn't leave a good overall impression. That's unfortunate since I really do like the sub itself. I just find their CS to be nonresponsive and to me that's not an acceptable of doing business.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Orly polishes are "5 free"? I can't find the ingredients online or on the bottles. I'm highly allergic to nail polish that isn't at least free of formaldehyde and toluene. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 2, 2015)

I wondered about the same issue and it took me a while to find the info. It's really hard to find it on their site because it's not prominently displayed. This is what I found:


The ColorsAt ORLY we never stop looking for the next big idea. By keeping hot on the heels of the latest trends, our talented team of color experts deliver the bright ideas, hot colors and bold textures our fans love. Color is the foundation of everything we do. It is our heart, and soul, and the reflection of our multi-faceted personality. Full of the classics, the revolutionary and time-tested fan favorites the ORLY Permanent Color Collection has something for everyone. 

Formulated without DBP, Formaldehyde and Toulene.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks so much, Reija!!


----------



## LindaF (Apr 4, 2015)

Still no shipping notice!!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2015)

I wore the scarf yesterday for the first time. I'm not a scarf person but I'm learning and taking baby steps. I wore the scarf with a black top, jeans and Toms and really liked the way it brightened my outfit. The scarf was really light to wear and the perfect length for me since I'm short. It didn't seem to overwhelm me which is nice. I'm glad to have gotten this scarf because it's forcing me to try things out of my comfort zone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 25, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I got to open my box this past weekend, and my impressions were pretty much the same as to the spoilers.
> 
> I like the scarf (smaller than expected, but it's different than the scarves I currently have), like the bb nail polish, the serum and the shadow brushes. I like the coasters but may regift them as part of a housewarming present. Didn't love the dvd but will give it another chance. The coupons and discount code aren't useful to me. I don't love/need anything on the Merrithew website enough to pay out of pocket for shipping.
> 
> Overall I got my money's worth but hoping for more fun from the summer box.


I just went to use the Merrithew gift card to get some Flex Bands.  $20 FOR SHIPPING?  For 3 pieces of plastic and a DVD? Are you kidding me? No thanks.  Amazon will get my money for a band and I will use Youtube videos to the tune of $7 instead of $29, thanks anyway!  Insanity!


----------



## Sherr (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm pleased for those people who are enjoying this box, but I am personally happy I decided to skip this one.  Hope the next one is much better!


----------



## DianeER (May 9, 2015)

I'm really torn over whether to cancel my FFF subscription or not. I liked a few things in each of the last 2 boxes but wasn't overwhelmed. Seen any spoilers for the summer box yet? What was in last summer's box that was memorable or special?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I'm really torn over whether to cancel my FFF subscription or not. I liked a few things in each of the last 2 boxes but wasn't overwhelmed. Seen any spoilers for the summer box yet? What was in last summer's box that was memorable or special?


Was I the only one that read this question and immediately thought "PANTILINERS"? 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/07/fabfitfun-vip-summer-2014-review.html

The big ticket item was the Sonia dakkar peel thingie, which was also super controversial because apparently she has major customer service problems.  I never ended up using it, I should dig it out so I don't have a $95 item rotting away. 

I'll start a thread for summer if there isn't one up yet.


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Was I the only one that read this question and immediately thought "PANTILINERS"?
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/07/fabfitfun-vip-summer-2014-review.html
> 
> ...


Use it. It's amazing. I refuse to buy more because it's ridiculously expensive but it's very nice.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Use it. It's amazing. I refuse to buy more because it's ridiculously expensive but it's very nice.


I  This Product--- Definitely my favorite find from FFF hands down... I also love those turbans!!!


----------

